# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Cila është domethënia e emrit Orges në shqip?

## THOTI

Iu lutem te me ndihmoni se qfar kuptimi ka ne shqip emri ORGES dhe se a e ka prejardhjen nga shqipja,pellazgishtja apo ilirishtja ?????
E kam shum me rendesi teper.
iu lutem me ndihmoni

----------


## amela1

*mua nuk me duket si emer shqiptar*

----------


## Piloti

me duket se eshte emer Nordik....si tipi i Olgert..........

----------


## kryenece

> Iu lutem te me ndihmoni se qfar kuptimi ka ne shqip emri ORGES dhe se a e ka prejardhjen nga shqipja,pellazgishtja apo ilirishtja ?????
> E kam shum me rendesi teper.
> iu lutem me ndihmoni


Tani bazuar ke fjalet  e tua them se po te ish emri Ergys eshte 100% emer ilir, ndersa Orges mendoj se ka prejardhje greke, mbase jam gabim po ky eshte mendimi im.

----------


## aspira

As mua nuk me duket si emer shqiptar.
Po qe Ergys eshte me siguri francez.
po qe Orges nuk jam i sigurte por nuk me tingellon as si ilir as si pellazg me dijen time per baze.

----------


## King_Arthur

*dhe mua nuk me duket si emer shqiptar .*

----------


## land

orges-orgies :perqeshje:

----------


## cuca

Mashkullor:
Orges ,i nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Femerore:
Orgest/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Orgesta


http://www.emrashqiptare.com/

----------


## drague

> Mashkullor:
> Orges ,i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
> 
> Femerore:
> Orgest/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
> Orgesta
> 
> 
> http://www.emrashqiptare.com/


na doli dhe emri OSMAN qe qeka shqiptar.allahallah ku e gjete ket faqen.

----------


## alibaba

> na doli dhe emri OSMAN qe qeka shqiptar.allahallah ku e gjete ket faqen.


Jo bre nuk doli Osman.

Për Orges po flitet. Emër ilir është.

----------


## xfiles

Edhe une mendoj se Orges(Orgest) eshte emer shqiptar. Po nuk e kam idene se vjen prej Pellazgjishtes apo Ilirishtes. Ka me shume mundesi nga pellazgjishtja.

----------


## drague

> Jo bre nuk doli Osman.
> 
> Për Orges po flitet. Emër ilir është.


Alibabe hape ate faqen dhe po te doli OSMONI boji t'fala

----------


## Tigrimelara

Orgest e ka emrin djali i shokut tim. Me ka thene se eshte emer ILIR

----------


## alibaba

> Alibabe hape ate faqen dhe po te doli OSMONI boji t'fala


Ajo faqja i ka marrë emrat nga një libër për emra ilirë. Ilbrin e kam edhe unë. Por si duket mbajtësi i faqes ka dashur ti vëjë edhe ca lëvozhga islamike, dhe e ka futur aty edhe Osmanin.

I bana selam Osmanit, se këta nuk kuptojnë "të fala"  :perqeshje:

----------


## aspira

Nuk e besoj se ka dashur me fut kunja ai po mund te ket dashur me ber peshtjellim e debat pak.
 Emri Osman eshte emer i adaptuar turqisht i huazuar nga arabishtja.
Po emri Orges nuk me duket si i joni.Me duket si i huaj.

----------

